# Am I silly to try IUI with low AMH



## lilybird2003 (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone else with low AMH tried  IUI with success?  My AMH is 4 but FSH normal, antral count 5

been ttc for the lat 3.5 year but nothing....Drawn to an advert about IVF for those over 40 I went to Create Clinic in London but I had niggling doubts about the clinic and spoke to someone I very much trust and he added to my doubts so I went to another clinic in London and the consultant said that as I have a child already I can clearly conceive so should try IUI 1st.  I've also had 5 miscarriages, diagnosed as unexplained infertility and now secondary infertility, also told before my child was born that I dont get pregnant often enough to not have a problem....

As it makes no difference where IUI is done, its not a specialised treatment like IVF, I contacted the clinic closest to my home and 4 days before my 1st appt they have sent me an email asking if I really want to continue with the appt given my age!  Now my head is in a spin, am I shooting £ down the drain trying IUI? Should I go for IVF and skip IUI?


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Lilybird.. From someone who is fast approaching 40 and had multiple IVF failures personally I'd say save your money and try IVF opposed to IUI. I know there are lots of ladies of all ages that have success with all types of infertility treatment but the success results from IUI are very much less opposed to IVF. 

You have to be comfortable with your choices and for me knowing what I know now I'd not try the lower form and hit it heads on.. that said if you really would like to give it one shot then do but if it does fail head straight for IVF. 

I'm now going to try donor eggs after all my failures and I wish I'd looked at this last year rather than using my own eggs as I feel I've wasted £30k to date. 

best of luck with your choice.. We have to full fill our dreams by any means possible. xx


----------



## lilybird2003 (Oct 15, 2004)

DP has always accused me of being naive; I've just googled IUI v IVF over 40 success and read an article that shows far better success rate for IVF (http://www.fertilityauthority.com/articles/success-rates-over-40-ivf-better-iui). Last year when the consultant said its clear you can get pregnant, I thinks this may have given me false hope and for a moment me made me feel 'normal'. Need to talk to DP about this

Having read your profile, you must be one strong lady to keep going after all you have been through. Following 2nd marriage ,my sisterinlaw used donor eggs at age 50 (many yrs ago) and has teenage twins. At times I need to repeat that to give me (and I hope you too) hope
thanks for taking time to reply xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Lilybird - I too would suggest iui is possibly a waste of your time and money. There is a chance it will work but that chance is only very slightly higher than if you tried naturally. With IVF your odds are increased but age 40 it's still likely only to be about 10-15%.
I would also say that where you have iui can make difference too. They will "clean" and prepare your DPs sperm and different clinics will have better success rates than others.

I personally feel I wasted nearly 2 years and about £4000 having 3 cycles of iui before speaking to consultants at other clinics who clearly explained the differing success rates. The consultant we had been under had told us iui and ivf after age 38 had about the same success rates. Wish we'd got another opinion sooner as for us it lost us very valuable time. In your shoes I'd go straight to ivf so that you get maximise the chances of conceiving using your own eggs.

Sorry to be so negative on iui as it does have lots of benefits and for some it's a great solution. However since you've been trying naturally for over 3 years I really think you ought to try something that ups your chances by more than just 1or 2 percent.

Wishing you lots of luck with whatever you decide and hope you get joyous news soon


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi there, I'm 41 and have an amh of 3.3. I feel like I've just wasted a year doing 7 IUIs, all BFNs. I've just done my first round of IVF and am testing on Monday.  So wish I'd done it sooner, even if negative, because I only produced 3 eggs, only 1 more than IUIs, and with 4 times the amount of gonal f that I was taking daily on the iui tx.
Whatever you decide, I wish you every success from the bottom of my heart xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

LIlybird it depends how old you are, there's a big difference between 40 and 43 even. The fact that you're had 5 miscarriages shows that all the right things are happening so I think a lot of doctors would probably say it's down to egg quality and best to just keep trying. But if you haven't been pregnant/had a miscarriage for these last 3 three years of ttc then that's a different matter altogether and if I were you I'd go straight to IVF in that case. I think it is wrong for any doctor to say that because you're conceived in the past there's nothing wrong, so much can happen 'inside' over time, we can get all sorts of bacteria and infections, fibroids can develop etc we know nothing of damage being done inside. At least when you do an IVF cycle you can get lots of useful information- what is the (visible) egg quality? What is the embryo quality? Do the embryos develop at the right rate and get to the blastocyst stage? Plus you can have the embryos tested for chromosomal abnormalities if you want.  If you have had 5 miscarriages then you have probably had karyotyping done to rule genetics out as a cause? Have you been referred to a miscarriage clinic, because if you have a tendency to miscarry it would be good to do some investigation there before spending thousands on an ivf cycle, maybe getting pregnant and then miscarrying again.  When you start IVF there are many, many issues to cover, so I would get going as soon as poss, it's a steep learning curve!!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

BTW, what put you off Create? My experience of the place was not good. PM me if you prefer!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Just thought I'd better clarify, when I said 5 miscarriages shows all the right things are happening I meant in as far as conception goes, obviously miscarriages are horrendous to go through when you desperately want a baby, as I know from bitter experience. Quite a few clinics seem to think their part of the job is done as soon as you've got pregnant because preventing miscarriages isn't part of their remit but now with immunes treatments more of them are taking a longer view in supporting the very early stage of pregnancy, and you could try getting some immunes support when you ttc. Have you had a look at the immunes threads here for info?
xug


----------

